# Empty folder won't go away



## chipchen (Jul 10, 2006)

I have an empty folder that won't go away. Anyone ever experience this? Basically it just says: 

Parenthood (0)

If I select it, it says that there is nothing in the folder. I cannot delete it.

One interesting thing is... when I had an episode in there, it showed two folders both displaying "Parenthood (1)". I selected both and hit the clear button to delete... but only one folder disappeared and it went back to displaying "Parenthood (0)".


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

chipchen said:


> I have an empty folder that won't go away. Anyone ever experience this? Basically it just says:
> 
> Parenthood (0)
> 
> ...


I have had it. I turned off "folders" on the Tivo so I don't see it on screen. It STILL shows on my Android app which I tend to use to manage ToDo list, season passes, etc. I have had it occur twice; I can say "eventually" it goes away (without explanation) because the first one is gone (after weeks or months), the second one is still there. When it first occurred, I tried to restore then re-delete the show; NOTHING worked. The only hope I can offer is that it will one day suddenly disappear.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Have you tried a restart of the TiVo?


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

When I got the new software, I was playing around with setting up a OnePass for Dual Survival. At one point had no episodes recorded and I turned it to Recordings only. That still left me with a zero folder. No matter what I did, I couldn't get the folder to delete. I even removed the entire OnePass and it was still there. Only a restart of the Tivo removed the folder.

-Kevin


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

I had the same experience as kbmb. This is definitely a bug. I had several folders that were created when I enabled streaming on some 1Ps. After removing streaming, the folders wouldn't go away and deleting them didn't work. Even removing the 1Ps altogether didn't make the folders go away. A reboot of the TiVo is what made them finally disappear.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

generaltso said:


> I had the same experience as kbmb. This is definitely a bug. I had several folders that were created when I enabled streaming on some 1Ps. After removing streaming, the folders wouldn't go away and deleting them didn't work. Even removing the 1Ps altogether didn't make the folders go away. A reboot of the TiVo is what made them finally disappear.


Must be a feature. Surely that happened during in-house testing and beta tests


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

From my understanding in the other 20.4.6 threads, as soon as you add or change "streaming" options as part of a 1P it will set the current date on folder in My Shows and even if you subsequently remove "streaming" options as part of the 1P it can take up to 24 hours to correct itself in My Shows. Rebooting I think just forces re-indexing or whatever is done in the background to update the list. I don't know if just a reboot of HDUI is enough to fix it or not (from TiVo Central enter Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play) since I don't have the software yet.

It's becoming pretty clear that there are many implications of the 1P addition which has changed a lot of behavior in both My Shows listing and Season Pass functionality, and the lost functionality IMO from everything I've read up to know far outweighs any value that 1P gives you.


----------



## kbmb (Jun 22, 2004)

moyekj said:


> From my understanding in the other 20.4.6 threads, as soon as you add or change "streaming" options as part of a 1P it will set the current date on folder in My Shows and even if you subsequently remove "streaming" options as part of the 1P it can take up to 24 hours to correct itself in My Shows. Rebooting I think just forces re-indexing or whatever is done in the background to update the list. I don't know if just a reboot of HDUI is enough to fix it or not (from TiVo Central enter Thumbs Down, Thumbs Up, Play, Play).


For me, a HDUI restart did NOT remove the folder.

Poor show from Tivo to leave the folder there even when I remove the entire OnePass.

-Kevin


----------



## 59er (Mar 27, 2008)

Are you sure there are no streaming episodes hiding from view? Use the B button to change the folder view to "My Shows" and see if it still appears empty.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

59er said:


> Are you sure there are no streaming episodes hiding from view? Use the B button to change the folder view to "My Shows" and see if it still appears empty.


Yup, it's empty. The 1P didn't even exist anymore.


----------



## t1voproof (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm experiencing the same issue of empty folders dated 12/31 on canceled 1P's. A reboot did remove the folders. Not a good start for 1P!


----------



## chipchen (Jul 10, 2006)

Yea, I had restarted a few times to try to fix the issue... both from the menu and from pulling the power. Still there. It's been over two months now... It's not a huge issue, just annoying.


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

chipchen said:


> Yea, I had restarted a few times to try to fix the issue... both from the menu and from pulling the power. Still there. It's been over two months now... It's not a huge issue, just annoying.


Two months? Are you sure this is a 1P issue?


----------



## chipchen (Jul 10, 2006)

generaltso said:


> Two months? Are you sure this is a 1P issue?


Sorry, I don't even know what 1P means?


----------



## generaltso (Nov 4, 2003)

chipchen said:


> Sorry, I don't even know what 1P means?


Sorry, it means OnePass. This issue seems fairly common with OnePasses, so I assumed that's what your issue was as well. But if it started 2 months ago, it must be something else that's causing it.


----------



## JohnS-MI (Jan 25, 2014)

generaltso said:


> Sorry, it means OnePass. This issue seems fairly common with OnePasses, so I assumed that's what your issue was as well. But if it started 2 months ago, it must be something else that's causing it.


Similar problem in 20.4.5 which I'm still on. One pass may make it worse, but its been around.


----------



## Bojangling (Nov 28, 2003)

Have you tried hitting the "clear" button on the remote while on the folder itself? I had the same issue but was able to fix (delete) it by doing this.


----------



## Schmye Bubbula (Oct 14, 2004)

I just had my first phantom folder. Yep, when I set my season pass - uh, OnePass - for American Crime, I forgot to change it to _Recordings only _(is there no way to set the default?), and the _Recordings & streaming videos _invoked the unremovable folder. Nothing will get rid of it.

Is this an acknowledged bug now?

- - 
Edit: a reboot got it. Whew!


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

American Crime did it to me for the first time too. It must be unique to certain shows. When they set up the 1P data on their end it must not be foolproof in that a flag can be left on or off by mistake.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 14, 2002)

I was just going to post the SAME as reason problem. I have EMPTY folders in my play list. TIVO please make them go away. Delete does not remove them, Clear does not remove them. Rebooting does not remove them either. System software is at 20.4.6, anything I can try?
WAIT, just did a power cycle and the empty folders are gone! Yeah!!!


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Steverd said:


> I was just going to post the SAME as reason problem. I have EMPTY folders in my play list. TIVO please make them go away. Delete does not remove them, Clear does not remove them. Rebooting does not remove them either. System software is at 20.4.6, anything I can try?
> WAIT, just did a power cycle and the empty folders are gone! Yeah!!!


That sounds strange. Empty folders would obviously be a software issue. There are certain types of hardware issues that might be cleared only by a hard reset (power cycling in the case of a TiVo), but what kind of software cleanup routine would be run only in that case but not during a menu-selected restart? Is it possible that a restart doesn't reboot Linux? And would that even matter? Are you sure the empty folders were still there after a restart?


----------



## csell (Apr 16, 2007)

I've had that as well, and it will eventually go away. Not sure if it takes a reboot, but mine all eventually did disappear.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Got the same problem - I set a OnePass for "Last Man on Earth" - saw that 1 hour starter ep 
and decided it was not for us. We deleted it, deleted the Onepass - and - 
the dumb empty folder won't go away, stays at the top of my list of shows, and cannot be deleted!

Bad Design!!


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm having a similar issue with The Big Bang Theory. I set it to streaming and recordings while it was on hiatus, and it gave the folder a date of 12/31 and stuck it at the very top of my My Shows list when it's sorted by date. When new episodes are recorded, the folder date shows the date of the recording. When I delete the recording, the date goes back to 12/31. My other "empty" (no current recordings) Streaming and Recordings 1P's show the date I set them to both streaming and recordings. I changed BBT back to just recordings, and there was no effect on the folder. Am I to take it that if I was to delete the 1P for BBT, then reboot the TiVo, the folder would go away, and then I could reset it for recordings only? How annoying.....


----------



## Steverd (Sep 14, 2002)

My empty folder had the same 12/31 date as you. 
Strange!?!?!


----------



## tim1724 (Jul 3, 2007)

Steverd said:


> My empty folder had the same 12/31 date as you.
> Strange!?!?!


Let me guess, it says *Wed* 12/31.

I'm pretty sure the bogus date on all these empty folders is December 31, 1969. Why? Because the UNIX time keeping system begins at midnight (GMT) on January 1, 1970. And since the US is west of Greenwich, that means that the starting point was in the evening of Dec 31, 1969 in the US. Which was a Wednesday. 

Oh, and I have an empty folder too. For The Last Man on Earth.


----------



## The Merg (Dec 2, 2007)

Yup. Seeing the same issue with my OnePass for Castle.


- Merg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HazelW (Dec 6, 2007)

My Roameo rebooted overnight and a couple of the empty folders went away, but there are still a couple more


----------



## KnordRW (Sep 19, 2004)

Yeah, my BBT folder went away with the software update reboot, but I'd previously deleted and re-made the 1P as recordings only. I didn't bother to reboot after that because it was recording, so it's possible that the update had nothing to do with the folder going away.


----------



## boston01 (Feb 23, 2014)

Reverting to "recordings only" but the folder's won't go away. Still a problem a few months later. This just completely clutters up the interface when viewing your programs. They seem to think that this a new "feature" instead of an interface bug. People should complain on their contact page.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I had a folder for Orphan Black show up a couple days ago with a 12/31 day, and also won't go away. Just read above about trying a reboot. Will give it a shot tonight.


----------



## CybrFyre (Mar 25, 2008)

Jeeters said:


> I had a folder for Orphan Black show up a couple days ago with a 12/31 day, and also won't go away. Just read above about trying a reboot. Will give it a shot tonight.


Be interesting to hear if this fixes it. Just got the same issue on my Elite. Ugh... annoying.


----------



## abovethesink (Aug 26, 2013)

I've had a couple folders linger after being emptied, but I didn't pay attention to them and they went away at some point.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

CybrFyre said:


> Be interesting to hear if this fixes it. Just got the same issue on my Elite. Ugh... annoying.


Yes, the folder disappeared after I rebooted. I had also deleted the 1P before rebooting. Not sure if that was a factor or not.


----------



## jcddc (Sep 20, 2006)

Deleted OnePass first. Had not had this happen before.


----------



## drugrep (Mar 16, 2002)

I found this thread searching for this problem. I have have an empty folder for "The Returned" dated 12/31. I deleted the One Pass yesterday, going to wait a couple of days before I try to reboot.


----------



## timp (Sep 20, 2014)

I have the dreaded "Wed 12/31" on an empty folder as well. The first comments about this issue started in February, and over four months later... no fix from TiVo. Kudos to TiVo for nearly-Comcast levels of problem resolution!


----------



## Mikem965 (Apr 20, 2014)

I have several empty folders in my shows list as well. Even though I've deleted everything in them I still can not delete the folder. Not even the reboot helped.
Then I was playing around with the viewing options and noticed if I set it to view all my shows. It pulls up the shows in the recently deleted folder. It still thinks they are part of the folder. 
I think you need to delete them from the deleted folder as well as turn off streaming. Then restart the system. My box is currently recording so I'll try the restart in the morning.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Just had this happen with the folder for "Humans". I think the folder was hanging around because I just hit the left arrow at the end and said delete when it asked if I wanted to delete or keep it. I normally back out all the way to My Shows then delete the folder with the Clear button. This time I couldn't delete the folder with the Clear button once it was already empty. I rebooted the TiVo and the folder was still there. I went into deleted items and permanently deleted the episode of Humans sitting in there, then I was finally able to delete the empty folder with the Clear button.


----------



## atomlin (Jan 31, 2002)

Same for me. 3 folders now at the top with 12/31 date. Would be nice to get acknowledgement from Tivo that this is known issue and is queued/in bug fix loop


----------



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

I wonder if this related to the bug where occasionally a program can't be deleted. Doing a "Clear Program Information & ToDo List" fixed that problem for me.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I have one so far.


----------



## Wundej (Jan 13, 2015)

I've had this once too, I don't think I had a 1P for the show though. It went away after a few weeks. Drove me nuts. I guess next time I'll try a power cycle.


----------



## tjbinno (Feb 20, 2004)

Yup I have a number of empty folders showing in my active list. Very aggravating that they don't disappear until a show pops into it (which is the way all folders USED TO OPERATE)


----------

